# Uber App Killing Battery



## Chango (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new here, so I apologize if this has been posted. My Uber Driver app is destroying my battery life on my phone. Sometimes, while I am driving, my battery level goes down, while it is plugged in. It has been ridiculously frustrating trying to keep a phone charge. I have the iPhone 6s and it is updated. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

-Chango


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you tried dimming your screen? I have an Iphone 6 also, but no problems. Also, make sure all your other apps are closed.


----------



## Chango (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, my screen is dimmed as far as it will go and all other apps are killed. It's super annoying.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds like a charging issue. Have you tried switching out the charging cord?


----------



## Chango (Dec 16, 2016)

Yep, different chargers, cables, outlets. I've tried everything. I'm an IT person by trade, so I'm not a luddite.


----------



## 781623 (Nov 17, 2016)

Chango said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Uber Driver app is destroying my battery life on my phone. Sometimes, while I am driving, my battery level goes down, while it is plugged in.
> -Chango


All USB chargers are not equal. Some chargers are rated as low as 1.oA. The highest I have seen charges at 2.1A. Though there are a few 2.4A chargers. I tend to lock my screen often when my battery drops below 60%. An unlock screen is a big draw on the iPhone 6 plus battery.


----------



## SUV warrior (May 7, 2016)

its the iphone 6s problem ,apple just lunched a battery replacement program

http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2016/11/23/iphone-6s-battery-issue/#3c8b9a3d71c8


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I found the USB connector didn't give enough juice in my Odyssey - but the cigarette lighter did.

I run Stride + Uber Partner + Uber Driver and the USB didn't maintain battery...


----------

